# Star Wars Update Status (via Facebook)



## Hawke (Mar 27, 2010)

Hilarious!:rofl:

http://www.collegehumor.com/article:1794889


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2010)

:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

ROFLKLITA!  All the wit is proceeding as I have forseen ...


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 27, 2010)

That was pretty funny and creative!


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 27, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## zDom (Mar 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

